# Canon EF-S 35mm f/2.8 Macro IS STM Pricing & Another Image



## Canon Rumors Guy (Apr 5, 2017)

```
According to NokiS___a, the Canon EF-S 35mm f/2.8 Macro  IS STM will cost around 50,000 yen, which directly converts to about about $450 USD. The Yen pricing tends to be higher than the actual price in North America, so perhaps we can expect a $399 price tag? I’m guessing on the price, but we don’t have to wait long to find out.</p>
<p>The lens will be announced at 12:01AM EST on April 6, 2017 and is expected to begin shipping in late May.</p>
<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
```


----------



## andrei1989 (Apr 5, 2017)

aaww come ooon...late may is for buying the sigma 100-400 ;D


----------



## Chaitanya (Apr 5, 2017)

I was expecting this lens to cost similar/cheaper to existing ef-s 60mm macro. Looks like this lens is roughly similar in size to ef 50mm 1.8 stm but has IS, led lights and macro capability. So all in all a good lens for crop users.


----------



## FECHariot (Apr 6, 2017)

Ok so I was thinking I might pay $250 for such a lens if I needed it... glad I don't need it.


----------

